# Thank you



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you to all of you that worked on the Kansas rescue. Working on any rescue can be hard emotionally. This one must have been especially so with all the long hours and publicity. Hopefully this one will continue to move in the right direction.

Hopefully if there is one thing people have learned from this is to try work with the owners in any way to resolve the situations. To bring attention to the situation in any way needed to get the animals the help they need yet at the same time do so in a way as not to alienate the owner until all the animals are safe. We may not always have the whole story. If writing letters ask for help, do not bash people when doing so.

Once again thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## ctgponies (Oct 15, 2007)

I would also like to commend you on the work that you have done in such a difficult situation. It was emotionally and physically hard on everyone involved but you did a wonderful job!! :aktion033:


----------



## heart k ranch (Oct 15, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Ya'll are doing SUCH a good job!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## lvponies (Oct 15, 2007)

On behalf of the minis, I say Thank You to CMHR!!




:


----------



## Mona (Oct 15, 2007)

I too would like to thank you for helping get some of the minis out of there. I know it was one tough ride!


----------



## Marty (Oct 15, 2007)

I feel like I've been rode HARD and put up wet

:xbud: :xbud: :xbud: :xbud: :xbud:


----------



## DiamondLRanch (Oct 20, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: You all did a great job!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 23, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Keep up all the hard work! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Just know that you *are* supported and we all know the stress and hard work it takes to rescue!

*One horse at a time........ you are making a differance



: *

Leya


----------

